# S14.5 conversion fender issues!! need Help



## hwang8 (Apr 6, 2005)

Okay, as I was having debates with my 19" rims, I am also having issues with this fender for my S15 conversion for my 1995 240sx.

Everything is fitting on perfect(lights, radiator support, hood, front bumper), but it's the fenders that I am having problems with. I just bought one from versusmotorsport, but they fit like crap. 

So I am trying to get new ones here, but I don't know what. I am having many suggestions, such as MASA, Inner Circle, SWATT, and ViS. 

I also heard the vented fenders on importfan.com are alright too.

Tell me which one I should go for. Personally, I want MASA or Inner circle, but I don't know where to get it. Could you also tell me where I can order it? (Besides jspec.com).

Will appreciate all sorts of help!


----------

